# Mini LaMancha Mating



## Joi (Oct 3, 2011)

We have a La Mancha female and our friend has a Nigerian buck. Our female went into heat this past weekend and our friend brought her buck over but they had trouble "making it work." Is there anything we can do to "help" with the size logistics?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

put the doe on a downward slope and the buck on the higher ground

have the buck on a bench and the doe backed up to him

some people use a hay bale for the extra height 

whatever that can get him higher and her lower.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cinder blocks work good too. Really anything he can walk up and get a little higher will work. :thumb:


----------

